# Food for thought.



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Food For Thought

If you can get arrested for hunting or fishing without a license, but not for being in
the country illegally ...
you live in a country founded by geniuses but run by idiots.

If you have to get your parents' permission to go on a field trip or take an aspirin in
school, but not to get an abortion ...
you live in a country founded by geniuses but run by idiots.

If the only school curriculum allowed to explain how we got here is evolution, but the
government stops a $15 million construction project to keep a rare spider from evolving
to extinction ...
you live in a country founded by geniuses but run by idiots.

If you have to show identification to board an airplane, cash a check, buy liquor or check
out a library book, but not to vote who runs the government ...
you live in a country founded by geniuses but run by idiots.

If the government wants to ban stable, law-abiding citizens from owning gun magazines
with more than ten rounds, but gives 20 F-16 fighter jets to the crazy new leaders in Egypt ...
you live in a country founded by geniuses but run by idiots.

If, in the largest city, you can buy two 16-ounce sodas, but not a 24-ounce soda because
24-ounces of a sugary drink might make you fat ...
you live in a country founded by geniuses but run by idiots.

If an 80-year-old woman can be stripped searched by the TSA but a woman in a hijab
is only subject to having her neck and head searched ...
you live in a country founded by geniuses but run by idiots.

If your government believes that the best way to eradicate trillions of dollars of debtis to
spend trillions more ...
you live in a country founded by geniuses but run by idiots.

If a seven year old boy can be thrown out of school for saying his teacher's "cute," but
hosting a sexual exploration or diversity class in grade school is perfectly acceptable ...
you live in a country founded by geniuses but run by idiots.

If children are forcibly removed from parents who discipline them with spankings while
children of addicts are left in filth and drug infested "homes"...
you live in a country founded by geniuses but run by idiots.

If hard work and success are met with higher taxes and more government intrusion, while
not working is rewarded with EBT cards, WIC checks, Medicaid, subsidized housing and
free cell phones ...
you live in a country founded by geniuses but run by idiots.

If the government's plan for getting people back to work is to incentivize NOT working
with 99 weeks of unemployment checks and no requirement to prove they applied but
can't find work ...
you live in a country founded by geniuses but run by idiots.

If being stripped of the ability to defend yourself makes you more "safe" according to
the government ...
you live in a country founded by geniuses but run by idiots.


----------



## Marks72 (Jan 30, 2009)

Very true and well put '7'. Sad, but well said....


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2013)

Things started going to hell the minute people starting placing more value on political correctness than common sense.


----------

